
Ask HN: API for restaurant reservation? - jmstfv
Is there an API for doing restaurant&#x2F;bar reservations? Something like OpenTable that can be accessed programmatically?
======
Eridrus
I doubt you're going to find one, it's easily abused and lets you intermediate
what should be their users.

------
wenbo
I'm not sure if you can still access Resy's API but you can try
[http://resy.github.io](http://resy.github.io).

